
‘The Platform’ Is a Brutal Capitalist Horror Film for Precisely This Moment - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultassi/2020/03/23/netflixs-the-platform-is-a-brutal-capitalist-horror-film-for-precisely-this-moment/#21a365b77f87
======
jslakro
I submitted same link just half hour before -_-

